# The Babies



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hope you like


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*OMG !!!!! i am in love, how beautiful, ..me want me want ....:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt1:*


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

They are just so gorgeous


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well they were just having a sleep after about an hour of attacking my feet, jumping over my legs and causing havoc in my bedroom, Jack has eaten kitten food, none of them were intersted in kitty milk, but jack went straight to a saucer of mushed up kitten food that i put on the edge of a saucer and my god he only stopped when he realised that he couldn't bite into the actual saucer!!!

All fun and games and perfect timing as i am off now until the 3rd 

I'm sure I will overload you all with pictures, so i apologise now!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

,_We love pictures, so you click away with the camera, and we can look at more lovely pictures.:thumbup1:,:biggrin:,_


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

oh Pippa, what a stunning little bunch they are!
Can I ask if you are keeping one, or two.....or three???


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow - a kitten-fix!!! I am in LURV! :001_wub::001_tt1:


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> oh Pippa, what a stunning little bunch they are!
> Can I ask if you are keeping one, or two.....or three???


Hi, I'm not sure yet, I am very attached to Angel the smallest girl, and probably am likely to keep her if any, Holly however never stops chasing my toes and melts me with her lob sided quirky looks she gives me, and Jack, well he seems to rule the roost, I am just enjoying them all right now and am sure i wont have problems finding homes for any of them, but haven't got anything set in stone, plenty of time yet ;-)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very sweet :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

They are absolutely lush. Can't wait to see more picture of them. And if I were you, I wouldn't be able to part with any of them


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

They are absolutely gorgeous pippa, looking at those beautiful young ones, you totally did the right thing

Clare xxx


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG I am in love!!! They are totally stunning!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh Pips, what is there not to like?????? Those are some of the most beautiful kitten pictures I have seen on this forum. They are just all TOOOOOOOOO delightful and gorgeous. :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: I absolutely adore all three of them.

I hope the gorgeous Tinks is also doing well and that you have all had a wonderful Christmas together. 

xxx


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Found you. Just caught up on your little family. They are certainly growing, aren't they. I bet you are having so much fun with them.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh Pippa they are absolutely adorable :001_wub: But then having a mum like Tinks, I'm not surprised 

I dont envy you the task of having to find them new homes, I would want to keep them all!!


----------



## borderkp (May 13, 2011)

they are tooo georgous, i will have the white kitten at the top of the 1st pic and the little tortie thank you very much.. but then that would leave 1 all alone so i better take that one as well please


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

borderkp said:


> they are tooo georgous, i will have the white kitten at the top of the 1st pic and the little tortie thank you very much.. but then that would leave 1 all alone so i better take that one as well please


Aww, that's jack on his back snoozing, and that's holly the tortie laying on Angel...and Angel in the last pic with her big bright blue eyes! Jacks and Hollies eyes are going greyer/darker but Angels have gone bluer, I know she can hear ok though as I had read/heard blue eyed white cats are often deaf but she definitely isn't!!!

Still haven't got Angel and Holly to eat yet but Jack can't get enough and I have to limit him!! Little podge he is!!

Had two little puddles on my bedroom carpet soooo the litter tray is out and have moved them into my en-suite with lam flooring today, will upload some more pictures tomorrow, they have been mad playing and climbing and fighting today and has been so funny watching them literally gallop around like little loonies they are!!! xxxx


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh Pips, what is there not to like?????? Those are some of the most beautiful kitten pictures I have seen on this forum. They are just all TOOOOOOOOO delightful and gorgeous. :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: I absolutely adore all three of them.
> 
> I hope the gorgeous Tinks is also doing well and that you have all had a wonderful Christmas together.
> 
> xxx


Hope you had all had a fab Christmas at Moggie Towers hunny, look at you you big softy, they wouldn't be here if it wasn't for you!!! Love you to bits and lots of love from the amazing Tinks and the gorgeous kitties xxxx


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Oh my, they are lovely. I am smitten!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW!

They are adorable - I want them all, but mostly I want Holly - would have to rename her though as I already have a Holly 

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas xxx


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Naughty play time


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

pippa234 said:


> Naughty play time


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

OMG that first one is adorable. Fantastic photo. They all are, but the first is brilliant.


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

kathyj said:


> OMG that first one is adorable. Fantastic photo. They all are, but the first is brilliant.


That's Jack  little munchkin! he has managed to figure out first where to wee and the first to eat kitten food but he is such a little monkey!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I know you should never have favourites, but Holly just melts my heart everytime I see her


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what lovely babies and not very old by the crinkly ears and blue eyes. good job i have already got my two


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I SOoo love a happy ending, what absolutely perfect kittens, just beautiful but with a stunner of a mum how could they not be? .....I have such a weakness for long haired white cats and one day would love an odd-eyed white, although the sensible voice in me tells me I couldn't cope with the white hairs everywhere!!!! I have to fight the temptation every time I see pics like these :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oh wow, what stunners,
they are all so gorgeous and scrummy,
michelle x


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

just a few pics from new year x


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Angel in the first post, , Jack using the litter tray, paper only as they were starting to eat YUKK the cat litter, and also on the rug on his own and Angel again showing off her blue eyes  and Holly and Jack jumping all over my next door neighbours son on new years eve (only a teenager but was amazing with Armani)


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

OMg they are just too cute


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Last lot of piccies before i'm back to work xx


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Jack, jack, Angel, Holly and Holly in pics above in that order


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

They are all so adorable!! How old are they now?


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> They are all so adorable!! How old are they now?


They were 5 weeks on Friday, it seems to have gone so quickly!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are so cute, i just want to cuddle them,,_


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

So, let's say 27th Feb. I'll be in all day so you are welcome to drop them off at any time


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

awwwwh growing soooo fast


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh Pippa, they are all SOOOOOOOO adorable although the pics of Jack and Angel just do for me because it's like looking at Merson 10yrs ago....... 

I'm trying to sweet talk the OH into letting me have Jack but I'm afraid it's a case of :mad2: at the moment. He's says one ar*sey white cat with an overload of attitude is more than enough to deal with......... 

I suppose he does have a point. :001_rolleyes:


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh Pippa, they are all SOOOOOOOO adorable although the pics of Jack and Angel just do for me because it's like looking at Merson 10yrs ago.......
> 
> I'm trying to sweet talk the OH into letting me have Jack but I'm afraid it's a case of :mad2: at the moment. He's says one ar*sey white cat with an overload of attitude is more than enough to deal with.........
> 
> I suppose he does have a point. :001_rolleyes:


Well you know me completely clinically insane buuuuuuut i say two is better than one lol


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

raggie doll said:


> Well you know me completely clinically insane buuuuuuut i say two is better than one lol


Merson can cope with the babies because they are black. He really WOULD leave home if I brought in another white one.  And, to be honest, my heart is completely owned by my gorgeous white boy.....


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Merson can cope with the babies because they are black. He really WOULD leave home if I brought in another white one.  And, to be honest, my heart is completely owned by my gorgeous white boy.....


lol I'm the same with Loopy our only grey boy we are not allowed another grey cat in the house me or my flat mate as he would run away


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

The kittens are looking just great. You are going to hate it, going back to work, and not being able to spend so much time with them. How is mum getting on now. Is she still letting them suckle.


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

kathyj said:


> The kittens are looking just great. You are going to hate it, going back to work, and not being able to spend so much time with them. How is mum getting on now. Is she still letting them suckle.


Just got home and couldnt wait to see them, fun and games last night though as they were dive bombing on my bed and mum was constantly meowing to get out of the bedroom and then back in again and so it went on...at 2am i decided they all had to go downstairs as i wouldnt have got up this morning and set them up and had to seperate them so my other cats couldnt get in!! Nightmare, but they were fine this morning, and left them upstairs in my room today!

Mum lets them suckle a little at a time, as both girls are still refusing to eat, Jack on the other hand is fully weaned now and barely suckles at all, got him eating food and drinking royal canin baby milk and water, all kitties are using the litter tray as good as gold too


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Jack sounds like our male white kitten. He was the first to be weaned, and hasn't looked back. He loved kitten milk too. He is now approaching 10 months old and weights over 5kg ( he was 5 at last weigh in which was a couple of weeks ago now, so he must be more). When he and his siblings went out to new homes, one new owner had to return the kittens to mum because they were not eating at all - so they spent a few more days home with their mum allowing them to suckle before going back to their new home. No problems with our little monster though. They handed him over to us at around 6 1/2 weeks old - probably should have stayed with his mum a bit longer to teach him manners though 

Good luck with your little ones. They all sound like they are doing well.


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, a little update, all kittens weaned!!!! 
I hated the thought of being at work yesterday and worrying that the girls were going to struggle to suckle off a very tired Tinks and so was a little naughty and tempted them with one of Mums favourites (didn't intend to but when giving her some tuna in spring water thought i'd give it a go) and my god!!! they sniffed, and instead of turning their noses up like they have been dived staight into it and wuffed the lot down 

Anyway, at least they started to eat finally and i will gradually, as i have tonight mix the tuna with a little kitten food and so on 

Some very cute little fatties running around right now


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

That's grreat news. Tuna really does seem to go down well with cats, doesn't it. Just a pity it is so smelly.


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

kathyj said:


> That's grreat news. Tuna really does seem to go down well with cats, doesn't it. Just a pity it is so smelly.


Tell me about it!!! The worst thing is prawns are Tinks absolute favourite, she literally meows like nothing on earth when she smells them and wont leave you alone until she has some!!! Luckily, not sure why, my other cats wont touch any fish!!! 

Well, I need to start looking for homes soon for the little angels, it literally is breaking my heart having to think about it, but my two old cats have got enough to cope with having Tinks here and they have been fantastic with her, I really dont want to part with Angel either, but fear that i may have to find homes for them all, I know I have a while yet, but as time seems to go so fast i must start thinking about it :frown2:


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

6 weeks old today and the weekend off so be prepared for more piccies of the GORGEOUS BABIES!!! they are totally mental lol running, playing, fighting, eating, weeing and ppoing just where they should be and oh my goodness, SO CUTE!!

Angels eyes are light blue and are sure enough staying that way, Holly and Jack have dark grey eyes now changing to green, Angels seem to have gone lighter and bluer, totally entrancing..

All love tuna and are eating with kitty biscuits (crushed to tiny bits  )that i got from the vets, royal canin babycat milk and water, i just can't believe just how perfectly they are all doing as they should be!!!

They have grown so much in the last week, i cant wait to show you some more pics. xxx

Tinks is booked in for wed to be spayed, my job now is to concentrate on finding my angels forever homes xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh wow.... I'm just thinking of a gorgeous white Jack with beautiful green eyes......... :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I can't believe I'm only finding this now. I've been a bit busy over Christmas...

Angel looks like Simba! They are all sooooo gorgeous. If I were in the UK, I'd be positively badgering you for one of them!


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Off to bed in my heaven of bed hopping and dive-bombing, it's Friday so going to let them keep me awake all night, wish me luck!!! 

Seriously though I would rather part with them to a forever home to someone off here and someone I know that would give them forever loving homes, before I start to advertise them, as my heart is breaking in this next chapter xxx


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Gorgeous pics, I love white cats, we have a white odd eyed persian, she is stunning...she is the open faced too which gives her the sweet expression.


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi, just wanted to update, I have started a new thread re: Angel who is now my fourth kitty  

Jack met his new Mummy tonight and spent two hours with her and her 2nd Mummy (gorgeous affectionate 15 year old) who Jack was smitten with, he is used to teenagers as my neighbours are forever in and out, had a stroppy from the 13 year old girl next door though who expected me to keep them all!! A little jealousy as they go to the same school!! Oh MY!!!!

Anyway, they are booked in for first injections 31st Jan (will be 9 1/2 weeks) and I have said 1st Feb to take Jack :-( but he is so forward and very big now and I am so pleased they really are a lovely family and one that is close and I can have constant updates.

Hollies new Mummy is coming on Saturday to spend some time with her, but I have said Holly will be available mid Feb, Hollies new Mummy lost a Maine Coon Tortie a couple of years ago and said she has spent 2 years looking for one that melted her, as soon as she saw Holly she said she just knew she was the one, that for me convinced me she was perfect for Holly and amazingly I have had so many people want Holly out of the three!!

Have some beautiful pics to upload and promise i will asap x


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

It is great that you have found new homes for them all. I can only imagine how hard it is going to be for you when that day comes, but so pleased that you are keeping Angel. Off to find Angels thread now.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Knowing how much you would love to keep them all, I admire your bravery & courage. I know that I could not be that strong......

It sounds as though you have found excellent forever homes for them and, to be able to still see Jack as he grows, will help.

Great big hugs from Moggy Towers and we'll be here to mop up the tears for you when the big days come.

xxxx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

So happy that you've found good homes for them all and that you'll be able to get updates on them. It must be so hard to let them go after all you've been through, but at least it's not goodbye forever. And you'll have your gorgeous Tinks and Angel with you, which is what was meant to be.

I looked for the thread on Angel--did you mean a new one besides the "deaf kitten" one? I can't find it.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

What a perfect ending. So, so glad you've decided to keep Angel. Why have I got tears in my eyes AGAIN?????


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Knowing how much you would love to keep them all, I admire your bravery & courage. I know that I could not be that strong......
> 
> It sounds as though you have found excellent forever homes for them and, to be able to still see Jack as he grows, will help.
> 
> ...


Thank you hunny, Tinks was spayed on Wed, she is fine, I'm trying to keep the kittens away from her as much as possible at the moment as she is tired, and they are very hyper 

I wanted to put it off a while in my mind as Tinks was so worn out, but they managed to do a little side cut and wasnt anywhere near as bad as her caesarian, and she has been itching to go out  so i panicked she may be ready to start calling and once the vet said she was well enough to go ahead I didn't want to leave it. (God I had visions of her going out when someone came to the door and ...well it was giving me nightmares..seriously)!!!!

Angel is staying with me (how I ever thought otherwise i will never know)!!, Holly has her New Mummy visit tomorrow and Jack is totally going to be spoilt rotten, I couldn't be happier with the outcome, just seem to be 24/7 with them at the mo as they are so mental!!! But you would not believe the lumps in my throat I keep getting at them leaving...I must be the biggest softy ever!!! xxxxxxxxx

Oh and so amazingly both Holly and Jacks new Mummy's are keeping the names


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

pippa234 said:


> Hi, just wanted to update, I have started a new thread re: Angel who is now my fourth kitty
> 
> Jack met his new Mummy tonight and spent two hours with her and her 2nd Mummy (gorgeous affectionate 15 year old) who Jack was smitten with, he is used to teenagers as my neighbours are forever in and out, had a stroppy from the 13 year old girl next door though who expected me to keep them all!! A little jealousy as they go to the same school!! Oh MY!!!!
> 
> ...


your doing graet but that means nothing he isnt ready to go until 12-13weeks, no matter how forward he is, My kittens are currently 6weeks and 4 days and very forward...still not going anywhere until 12weeks of age!

so call them and tell them no, sorry thats how it is! his not ready


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> your doing graet but that means nothing he isnt ready to go until 12-13weeks, no matter how forward he is, My kittens are currently 6weeks and 4 days and very forward...still not going anywhere until 12weeks of age!
> 
> so call them and tell them no, sorry thats how it is! his not ready


Thank you for your advice


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Just had a catch up here. Glad you managed to get Tinks spayed before any mishaps. The babies sound like a real handful - I bet she is starting to get fed up with them, but she will be teaching them how to behave which can only be to the greater good.


----------

